# [OT] Cisco Vpn Client und Kernel 2.6

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich benutzte auf meinem Notebook den Kernel 2.6-test6 und ich wollte den Cisco Vpn-Client installieren, da ich damit bei mir an der Uni das WLan nutzen kann. Bei der Installation bricht er aber immer ab. Ich habe also etwas gegooglet und dort gelesen das der Client nicht mit dem 2.5 Kernel läuft.

Kann dies der Grund sein das er auch nicht mit dem 2.6er laufen will, oder hat hier jemand den Client mit dem 2.6er zum laufen bekommen?

Wenn nicht würde mich interessieren, ob es Alternativen zum Cisco Client gibt, oder kann es sein, dass ich diesen benutzen muss da er auf die Hard- und/oder Software des Server abgestimmt ist?

mfg Mathias

----------

## oisch

Hi.

Habe das selbe Problem. Der Cisco Client läuft nicht mit dem 2.6er. Hilft nichts ausser warten auf eine neuere Version  :Sad: 

OpenSource Alternativen gibts (hab ich irgendwo gelesen), leider sind die nicht kompatibel mit dem Cisco zeugs.

----------

## AlterEgo

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/sw/secursw/ps2308/index.html

The linux client:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NOTE: This product has reached end-of-sale or end-of-life status; it cannot be ordered and may no longer be supported.
> 
> 

 

Das seht nicht gut aus

----------

## oisch

Immer dieser proprietäre Binärdreck.

----------

## goofz

erstmal hallo forum..

ich lese schon seit ein paar wochen hier und bis jetzt bin ich eigendlich immer mit der such funktion ausgekommen  :Wink:  aber jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen ob sich das problem mit dem cisco vpn client und dem 2.6er kernel gelöst hat. 

bin nämlich grade nach einer alternative fuer den letzten ac-kernel zu suchen und da es immer heiss, dass der 2.6er kernel acpi etc (fuer meine schlepptop) besser unterstützt(?).

 habe mir dummerweise vorgestern eine wlan karte gekauft und möchte mein rechner auch im fh-netz benutzen aber blöderweise ist da nix ohne cisco vpn client :/

wie siehts eigentlich mit openvpn aus? ist das mit cisco zeugs kompatibel?

sorry wenn ich jrtzt dumme fragen gestellt habe aber ich bin noch ein linux anfänger. bzw debian umsteiger  :Wink: 

gruss goofz

----------

## Sas

was is das denn fürn client? ganz normales vpn oder muss der sonst noch was können?

zu meinem rechner hier zu hause connecte ich immer via pptp-command, das geht wunderbar... wie das paket hiess, weiss ich zwar nicht mehr, aber "emerge -s pptp" sollte abhilfe schaffen, viel erfolg  :Wink: 

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also der Client ist wie der Name schon sagt ein Client um damit zu einem Vpn Server zuconnecten, dass dumme ist nur das er speziel für Cisco Hardware am anderen Ende entwickelt wurde. Soweit ich weiß sind die opensource Lösungen zu diesen inkompatibel.

Das Problem ist jetzt nur das Cisco wohl die Entwicklung einstellen will. Ich habe daraufhin auch schon mal das Rechenzentrum bei mir an der Uni angemailt. Habe von denen aber nur eine nicht aussagekräftige mail zurück bekommen, dass es opensource Projekte gäbe, sie aber nicht wüsten ob diese kompatibel sind.

Bei uns an der Uni ist dies aber vielleicht auch nur eine Traffic reduktion. Wenn man die Linuxer rausschmeißt.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

mfg Mathes

----------

## goofz

hi.

ok.das heisst soviel wie: 

entweder 2.4 mit cisco vpn client oder 2.6 ohne cisco? 

man das wäre ja ziemlich schwach. :/

werd auch mal ne mail an das rz schicken und die mal fragen wie das gelöst werden kann. wennde magst kann ich das ergebnis hier posten.

gruss goofz

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich habe neue Infos. Ich hatte bisher nur das Rechenzentrum der Informatik angeschrieben, da ich dachte das die etwas mehr Plan von Linux haben.   :Wink: 

Ich hatte mich jetzt auch nochmal mit dem Hauptrechenzentrum bei mir an der Uni in Verbindung gesetzt und da gab es mehr Infos. Mein Mailpartner hat sich mit jemanden bei Cisco in Verbindung gesetzt und da kam folgendes heraus.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo Herr xy, es gibt keine Pläne den Support für denVPN-Klienten einzustellen. Es wird allerdings mit der SW 4.1 einen"neuen Klienten" geben. Neben AES/3DES wird ein SSL Klient angeboten.Das betrifft natürlich nur die VPN Konzentrator SW. Der Klient wird über seinen Browser email und file, telnet und SSH Zugriffe durchführenkönnen.
> 
> 

 

Ich denke dies läst doch hoffen.

mfg Mathes

----------

## devsk

can somebody summarize in english what people had to say about vpnclient on 2.6? Thanks.

----------

## de4d

cisco does *not* intend to support 2.6 kernels and for some reason wont ever do it.

but: mathes.s quoted a mail with information (originally from some cisco guy) about a new server version that will support another (mail/web/ssh based (?)) connection type which doesnt require cisco client software.

so much about my interpretation.

... hth

----------

## devsk

 :Sad: 

that's bad because I will have to keep running two machines. 2.6 is so fast but it won't connect to my office.

anyway, we will wait and see. if there are enough people on 2.6 who want it, they will have to provide something.

thanks for the summary, BTW.

----------

## oisch

Es gibt jetzt einen Open Source Client, der die Cisco Authentifizierung hinkriegt. Ein Dozent hier an der FH hat uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Ist zwar noch sehr under development, aber funktioniert.

Ich hab eine Ebuild dafür geschrieben, die auch einen kleinen patch beinhaltet, mit dem er mit dem 2.6er kernel funzt.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33127

----------

## el*Loco

Das klingt doch wunderprima  :Wink:  Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal testen!

----------

## goofz

whooohooo gleich mal testen  :Smile: 

----------

## meyerm

Keine Gewaehr fuer nix!  :Smile: 

Aber bei uns in der Uni wird seit 1 Woche auch Cisco eingesetzt und die Diskussion in den Newsgruppen ist schon entbrannt. Scheinbar ist das zur Authentifikation des Server benoetigte Shared Secrets einfach auslesbar aus dem Client. Das Cisco VPN ist so konfiguriert dass die Authentifizierung Server<->Client ueber das shared secret und client/user->server ueber XAUTH erledigt wird.

Naja, kurzum: es ist kein Problem fuer jemanden mit Notebook und WLAN einen gueltigen ipsec-cisco sever vorzutaeuschen und damit die Passwoerter der anderen Nutzer zu lesen.

Ich selber habe es _nicht_ getan und will auch keine Fakes verbreiten. Aber bevor hier jemand dank dem "propriaeteren Binaermuell" noch seine Passwoerter ein paar tausend anderen (vielleicht z.T. nicht freundlich gesinnten) Studenen feil bietet...  :Wink: 

viele Gruesse

Marcel

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

cool ich habe das Teil installiert. Ich habe auch schon ein bischen rum probiert, aber irgendwie funzt es noch nicht so ganz.

Kann jemande vielleicht mal schreiben welche Dinge ich genau in die Conf Datei schreiben muss und wie ich die vielleicht soweit möglich aus den "*.pcf" Profile Dateien des Vpnclient herraus bekomme. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## oisch

Also bei allen gleich sollte folgendes sein:

```
Interface name tun0

IKE DH Group dh2

Perfect Forward Secrecy nopfs
```

Dann braucht ihr für ipsec gateway den dns namen oder die ip eures vpn gateways (erscheint beim alten vpn client beim connecten).

Die IPSec ID ist der Gruppenname (beim alten cisco client hab ich vpnclient connect wlan eingegeben, wobei wlan meine Gruppe war).

Bei IPSec secret bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, bei uns ist es das "geheime Passwort" oder so  :Wink: . Nur zu erfragen beim wlan admin.

Username sollte klar sein: so wie beim alten client, nur unverchlüsselt.

Das Passwort würde ich nicht eintragen, danach fragt der client eh automatisch.

```
IPSec --VPN GATEWAY--

IPSec ID --GRUPPENNAME--

IPSec secret --SECRET--

Xauth username --USERNAME--
```

[/code]

----------

## pi-cubic

hallo,

ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie glücklich ich bin, diesen thread gefunden zu haben! bei uns an der tu wir nämlich ebenfalls der cisco-client eingesetzt und ebenfalls bietet dieser keine unterstützung für den 2.6er kernel. ich habe noch 2 -vielleicht banale- fragen:

1) welche optionen muss ich im kernel aktiviert haben, sodass der cisco-client problemlos funktionieren wird? ich hab mal das 'IPsec user configuration interface' modular in den kernel gehaun. fehlt da noch was? momentan sehen meine networking options so aus: 

```
#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

```

2) im welchem unterordner von portage muss ich das ebuild installieren? /usr/portage/net-misc/ ? oder ist das egal? zunächst muss ich doch den digest bilden und dann das paket emergen, richtig? sind zwar billige fragen, aber bin mir halt nicht ganz so sicher und würd mich freun, wenn troztdem jemand antwortet  :Smile: 

greetz,

pi-cubiq

----------

## devsk

would somebody please translate a summary for me...again... :Smile: 

I very much tried porting vpnclient to 2.6 but it gave me "oops" in libdriver.so, so had to give up. I am interested in getting this thing to work on 2.6 because I want to discard my old m/c with 2.4 on it.

sorry for being a constant pain, I know it is supposed to be a non-english forum...

thanks.

----------

## _puck_

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem, und eine Vorlesung ohne WLAN wäre doch kaum zu ertragen, oder? 

Ich hab beim googlen folgenden Thread gefunden, vielleicht hilft er ja dem einen oder anderen. Ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit den Patch auszuprobieren. 

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=cisco+vpnclient+linux+2.6+kernel&hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&selm=20031106133955.64eb9f04.jan.krueger%40rwth-aachen.de&rnum=3

Alternativ wäre ich sehr dankbar für Links, was und wie am VPN Concentrator eingestellt werden muß, damit ich als Roadwarrior X.509 benutzen kann. Ähm. Nicht nur beim AC, sondern auch bei meinem System.

----------

## oisch

I'll try to summarize all the information we got about this new vpnc software. (This time in english, so that everybody will be able to read it)

1. Kernel configuration

All you need is:

<M> Universal TUN/TAP device driver support

It can be found under Device drivers -> Networking support in 2.6 and under Network options or devices (dunno exactly) in 2.4.

2. Emerging vpnc

Create a net-misc/vpnc directory in your local portage directory (e.g. /usr/local/portage) and download the ebuild from https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33127 into this directory.

chdir into it and execute 

```
ebuild vpnc-0.2.ebuild digest
```

Then do a 

```
emerge vpnc
```

3. Creating a config file

Copy /usr/share/doc/vpnc-0.2/vpnc.conf to /etc/vpnc.conf

It should be changed to look like this:

```

Interface name tun0 

IKE DH Group dh2 

Perfect Forward Secrecy nopfs

IPSec --VPN GATEWAY-- 

IPSec ID --GROUPNAME-- 

IPSec secret --SECRET-- 

Xauth username --USERNAME--
```

The first line sets the name of the tunnel network device (vpnc uses this interface to pipe all network data through it). tun0 should be fine for everybody.

The next 2 lines should be fine for most users. I don't know the exact meaning of it, as I'm not an expert in this subject.

Replace --VPN GATEWAY-- with the dns name or ip number of your vpn gateway (you can find this one in the output of ciscos vpnclient).

--GROUPNAME-- should be replaced with the group name you formerly used with ciscos vpclient (I typed: vpnclient connect --GROUPNAME--).

--SECRET-- is the secret password only your wlan admin can tell you  :Smile: .

--USERNAME-- should be clear. I left out the password entry, because i want to enter it manually on each connect.

4. Start the client

Make sure the module is loaded

```
modprobe tun
```

Then start it with vpnc. You will be asked for your password then. If it works you will see:

```
VPNC started in background (pid: xyz)
```

After that you will have to set your default route, eg.:

```
route add -net default dev tun0
```

Good luck!

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich hatte heute von einem Kollegen an der Uni erfahren das er den Cisco Client doch unter 2.6 zumluafen gebracht hatte. Also habe ich mal in den Portage geschaut. Dort fand ich im Changelog eine kleine "Offenbarung" irgendjemand hat einen Patch geschrieben. Nachdem ich dies gelesen hatte habe ich es direkt ausprobiert. Und es klappte mit einem einfachen

```

emerge cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.0.1a.ebuild

```

er kompilierte ohne irgendwelche Mucken und es funktioniert.

mfg Mathias

----------

## el*Loco

I found vpnclient-linux-4.0.3.B-k9.tar.gz which works out-of-the-box with 2.6-test9  :Wink: 

No ebuild available though.

----------

## devsk

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte heute von einem Kollegen an der Uni erfahren das er den Cisco Client doch unter 2.6 zumluafen gebracht hatte. Also habe ich mal in den Portage geschaut. Dort fand ich im Changelog eine kleine "Offenbarung" irgendjemand hat einen Patch geschrieben. Nachdem ich dies gelesen hatte habe ich es direkt ausprobiert. Und es klappte mit einem einfachen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

there is no way standard 4.0.1 with just that patch could compile with 2.6 headers. I have tried compiling the standard cisco vpnclient. It required many more changes than that just to compile. Are you sure?

-devsk

PS: babelfish gives broken xlation but it works.... :Smile: 

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

I'm sure that it compiled against my kernel 2.6-test8 (development-sources). 

I can load the module and I can start the Client without any warnings and errors.

But I haven't tested it at my University.  And at home I'm behind an router and the Client can't establish an direct connection to the VPN server.

But at all it seams to me that it works fine.

mfg Mathias

----------

## pi-cubic

---- ignore ---Last edited by pi-cubic on Mon Nov 17, 2003 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pi-cubic

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.0.1a.ebuild
> ...

 

das hat bei mir auch einwandfrei funktioniert! allerdings krieg ich kein device tun0 wenn ich das modul lade und 'vpnclient' starte....ich kann auch zum gateway connecten und mich erfolgreich mit login & pw einloggen, allerdings terminiert der client nicht, ist das normal?

die ausgabe zeigt folgendes:

```

VPN tunnel information.

Client address: xxxxxxx

Server address: xxxxxxxxxx

Encryption: 168-bit 3-DES

Authentication: HMAC-MD5

IP Compression: None

NAT passthrough is active on port UDP 10000

Local LAN Access is disabled

```

----------

## oisch

du verwechselst da was. Das mit dem tun0 (und meine gesamte Anleitung bezieht sich nur auf den open source VPN Client).

Das was du emerget hast ist der cisco vpnclient.

Damit der läuft musst du nur das modul, welches beim emergen erstellt wird, laden und vpnclient connect GRUPPENNAME eingeben.

----------

## pi-cubic

ah, ok....das connecten klappt. aber ich habe es mit 'vpnclient connect <profile>' gemacht. wie kann ich den überprüfen, ob ich daten über den tunnel schicke?

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

du kannst dir verschiedene Informationen über die momentane Verbindung anzeigen lassen mit dem Befehl:

```

vpnclient state

```

Dieser gibt dir alles mögliche aus, auch den Traffic den du verursacht hast. Wenn du also über den Tunnel surfst müsste sich der Wert ja erhöhen. Dies musst du aber in einer an deren Konsole machen als die in der der VPN-Client läuft, da dieser wie du richtig festgestellt hast nicht die Konsole freigibt.

mfg Mathes

----------

## pi-cubic

komischerweise bekomme ich jetzt auf einmal eine fehlermeldung:

```
Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.0.1 (A)

Copyright (C) 1998-2003 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Client Type(s): Linux

Running on: Linux 2.6.0-test9-mm2 #4 Mon Nov 17 00:29:59 CET 2003 i686

Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded?

```

wenn ich mein /lib/modules/<kernel>/Cisco... verzeichnis anschaue, dann ist da zwar ein modul, aber nicht mit der endung *.ko, sondern einfach nur 'cisco_ipsec'. das modul kann ich nicht laden, modprobe lieft folgende fehlermeldung: FATAL: Module cipse0 not found._

was kann ich dagegen tun?

<<edit:>>

aaaah, ich hatte einfach nur vergessen /etc/init.d/vpnclient start auszuführen! *slap* *outch* *slap*....

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

der Autor des Patches hat einen neue Version in den Portage gestellt. Hatte wohl einige Tippfehler.

mfg Mathes

----------

## pi-cubic

hab mal nen upgrade vom paket durchgeführt,...klappt immer noch alles  :Smile: 

beim 'etcatten' krieg ich allerdings jetzt nen fehler:

```
[root@meTeor] / [#] etcat -v cisco

[ Results for search key : cisco ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  dev-perl/Net-Telnet-Cisco :

        [   ] dev-perl/Net-Telnet-Cisco-1.10 (0)

*  net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des :

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 1105, in ?

    main()

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 1101, in main

    function(query)

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 514, in versions

    versions.sort(pkgcmp)

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 284, in pkgcmp

    return vercmp(aver_str, bver_str)

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 199, in vercmp

    a_rev = int(a.split("-")[1][1:])

ValueError: invalid literal for int(): .0.1a

```

woran das liegt weiß ich nicht...ist auch egal, hauptsache das vpn läuft  :Smile: 

greez,

pi-cubiq

----------

## el*Loco

Szenario: 2.6-test9-mm3 Kernel

Sowohl 4.0.1 mit Patch als auch 4.0.3 kompilieren ohne Probleme, das Modul kann mit insmod geladen werden und ich kann mit dem vpnclient eine Verbindung in die Firma aufmachen. Dann fangen die Probleme an: Ping auf IPs funktioniert (also ICMP), aber tcp und udp scheint nicht zu funktionieren, also auch Nameserveranfragen tun nicht  :Sad: 

Dazu hatte ich in google groups schonmal was gelesen, allerdings finde ich das Posting nicht mehr.

Hat jemand eine Idee an was das liegen kann?

P.S.: mit den selben Clients funktioniert es mit 2.4er Kerneln problemlos.

----------

## b52_

Hi,

ich habe auch das Problem dass mein vpnclient-linux-4.0.rel-k9 nicht auf dem 2.6 Kernel compiliert und ich somit in der FH nicht online komme.

Den Vpnc habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, compiliert, aber ich habe das SECRET Passwort nicht bekommen.

Weis jemand wie man an den 4.0.3 cisco-client kommt, ohne ihn sich zu kaufen? Bei uns in der FH wird nur die Version 4.0 zur Verfügung gestellt. Bei Cisco.com gabs keinen Freedownload und gegoogelt hab ich auch schon ohne ende.

THX

----------

## el*Loco

@b52_: die FH sollte ja einen Zugang zum Cisco Download Bereich haben, wenn sie Cisco Hardware einsetzen, vielleicht kannst du im Rechenzentrum mal nachfragen, ansonsten schau mal in die PMs  :Wink: 

----------

## piquadrat

Irgendwie scheint dieses Project vom Erdboden verschwunden zu sein! Die Homepage leitet nur noch zu google um (http://http//www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/vpnc/). Weis jemand mehr??

Fände ich sehr schade, denn das Ding funktionierte verdammt gut. Heute morgen plötzlich nicht mehr (vpnc-connect setzt die Routen nicht mehr richtig, soweit ich das sehe, aber ich bin kein routen Experte)... ich wollte mal nachschauen, obs vielleicht eine neue Version gibt...  :Sad: 

----------

## pi-cubic

also ich habe einfach in google den entsprechenden datei-namen gesucht und kam sofort zu mehreren download-möglichkeiten...

----------

## oisch

Die URL http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/vpnc/ geht bei mir.

----------

## tobimat80

Also, ich hab mal bei uns im Rechenzentrum nachgefragt und die haben mir gesagt es gäbe da die alternative pptpclient, wenn man den 2.6er Kernel nutzt. Muß das mal Testen.

Gruß,

Tobi

----------

## piquadrat

 *oisch wrote:*   

> Die URL http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/vpnc/ geht bei mir.

 

Ich hab mich vertippt   :Embarassed: 

----------

## el*Loco

Mit 2.6.0-test10 und -test11 funktioniert es jetzt auch bei mir - mit dem gepatchtet 4.0.1 und ungepatcht mit dem 4.0.3er Client von Cisco.

----------

## piquadrat

Inzwischen ist eine neue Version heraus gekommen. Ich habe das ebuild angepasst und wollte emergen, da kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/vpnc-0.2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) vpnc-0.2-rm+zomb-pre7.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vpnc-0.2-rm+zomb-pre7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/vpnc-0.2/work

>>> Source unpacked.

gcc -W -Wall -O -g '-DVERSION="0.2-rm+zomb-pre7"'    -c -o vpnc.o vpnc.c

gcc -W -Wall -O -g '-DVERSION="0.2-rm+zomb-pre7"'    -c -o isakmp-pkt.o isakmp-pkt.c

vpnc.c: In function `isakmp_crypt':

vpnc.c:441: error: `gcry_cipher_hd_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:441: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

vpnc.c:441: error: for each function it appears in.)

vpnc.c:441: error: syntax error before "cry_ctx"

vpnc.c:450: error: `gcry_md_hd_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:450: error: syntax error before "md_ctx"

vpnc.c:452: error: `md_ctx' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:452: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c:463: error: `cry_ctx' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:463: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_cipher_open'

vpnc.c: In function `do_phase_1':

vpnc.c:562: error: `gcry_md_hd_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:562: error: syntax error before "skeyid_ctx"

vpnc.c:712: error: `skeyid_ctx' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:712: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c:723: error: syntax error before "hm"

vpnc.c:739: error: `hm' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:739: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c:757: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c:778: error: syntax error before "hm"

vpnc.c:789: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c:801: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c:814: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c:834: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c:855: error: syntax error before "hm"

vpnc.c:858: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c: In function `unpack_verify_phase2':

vpnc.c:949: error: `gcry_md_hd_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:949: error: syntax error before "hm"

vpnc.c:969: error: `hm' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:969: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c: In function `phase2_authpacket':

vpnc.c:1007: error: `gcry_md_hd_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:1007: error: syntax error before "hm"

vpnc.c:1024: error: `hm' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:1024: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

vpnc.c: In function `gen_keymat':

vpnc.c:1462: error: `gcry_md_hd_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:1462: error: syntax error before "hm"

vpnc.c:1481: error: `hm' undeclared (first use in this function)

vpnc.c:1481: error: too many arguments to function `gcry_md_open'

make: *** [vpnc.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-misc/vpnc-0.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Wenn ich einfach den Source Code per make zu compilieren versuche, kommt das selbe. Sowohl mit Kernel 2.4 als auch 2.6...

Weis jemand weiter?

----------

## oisch

Quote von der VPNC Website:

 *Quote:*   

> updated to libgcrypt-1.1.90

 

Der Compile-Fehler sieht stark nach einer fehlenden Referenz auf das libgcrypt package.

Die neueste libgcrypt Version im Portage ist leider 1.1.12, aber vielleicht klappts mit nem neuen libgcrypt.

----------

## mec

Hi,

ich habe vesucht net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des zu emergen. Hierbei muss man sich registrieren und danach sollte

 * Please goto:

 *  http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/sw/secursw/ps2308/index.html

 * and download

 *  vpnclient-linux-4.0.3.B-k9.tar.gz

 * to /usr/portage/distfiles

getan werden.

Dies hätte ich auch gerne gemacht. Nach der Registrierung gelange ich zwar zu "Select File", dort sind die zip-Files aufgelistet, aber ich bin nicht permittet zum Downloaden.

Wie habt Ihr das gemacht? - Kann mir jemand den Tarball senden?

Cu

michi

----------

## goofz

such mal auf vershciedenen uni seiten.. bzw bei dir an der uni.. manchmal gibts den download auch öffentlich.... so hab ich es gemacht  :Wink: 

gruss goofz

----------

## Skar

Eine Frage zu dem vpnc (momentan funktioniert leider deren Website nicht):

Ist es moeglich dme Client das schon encryptete passwort zu uebergeben? Leider bekommt

man nicht das Group PW im Plaintext sondern nur schon ecrypted im Konfig File des Cisco Clients.

----------

## kahler

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt auch die Version 4.0.3 (B) des Cisco VPN Clients aus dem eBuild installiert.

Allerdings kann ich damit unter Kernel 2.6.5 immernoch nicht connecten. Der Client hängt sich zwar nicht mehr auf (hat er mit dem tar.gz von Cisco gemacht) baer er verbindet sich auhc nicht mehr. Ich bekomme nur noch die Statusmeldung 

```
Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.0.3 (B)

Copyright (C) 1998-2003 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Client Type(s): Linux

Running on: Linux 2.6.5 #1 Sat Apr 10 17:07:25 CEST 2004 i686
```

Danach terminiert der Client. Hattet ihr auhc schon dieses Problem und wenn ja, wie habt ihr das ganze denn umgangen.

Danke und Gruß,

Kahler

PS: Ich finde es übrigens immer wieder erstaunlich, wie die OpenSource Community die Fehler großer Konzerne ausbügelt  :Wink: 

----------

## kahler

Vergesst alles, was ich in meinem Beitrag oben geschrieben habe.

Ich bin einfach nur zu blöd  :Wink: 

Ichhatte die alte vpnclient.ini noch. Da hat der Pfad für die Dateien aber auf /usr/local/bin und nicht auf /usr/bin gezeigt  :Embarassed: 

----------

## enkil

@Skar: Das verschlüsselte Gruppenpasswort kannst du vpnc nicht übergeben, du brauchst es unverschlüsselt. Rankommen kannst du im Normalfall auch an das Passwort (wenn es der Netzwerkadmin nicht rausrückt): ltrace hilft dir dabei... Du wirst zwar einige Zeit brauchen aus ltrace's output das Gruppenpasswort herauszufinden aber es geht... Good luck  :Wink: 

Edit: Habe natürlich was vergessen: Du brauchst einen funktionierenden Cisco-VPNClient, dem du dann per ltrace das Passwort "klauen" kannst... Einfach ltrace auf den Cisco-Client anwenden...

----------

